# Personal Message Flood Control



## PDX_Doug

Outbackers,

It would seems that the bad guys (spammers) have found a way into the P.M. modules of the Invision software we use. They create accounts in person - to get past the systems that block automatic registrations - and then turn the account over to another automated system, or 'Bot' that proceeds to use the P.M. module to deliver mass spam messages.

Fortunately, here at Outbackers we have not been compromised, but Invision has applied a new security patch that implements flood control to slow down the ability to send P.M.'s in quick succession. I noticed last night that after sending one P.M., it took about 3 minutes before it would even let me start composing the next. Please be advised if you run into this, that it will be the norm for the foreseeable future.

Also, if you do start receiving spam through your P.M.'s, please notify myself or any of the Moderators immediately and be sure to include the user name of the sender so we can deal with them.

I apologize for any inconvenience this may cause, but if it keeps the bad guys at bay it's a price worth paying.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn

One step ahead or at the very least. keeping pace with the problems...Way to go Doug









John


----------



## California Jim

I saw this on another Invision powered board that I participate in. I got a PM titled "need help" and opened it to find a porn link. What a loser. By the time I read the message their screen name was "Deleted Member"







Good moderating.


----------



## Y-Guy

Die Spammers Die!!!!!









...and thanks Doug for the heads up.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Thanks for watching our backs Doug and MOD team!!!!!


----------



## H2oSprayer

Thanks for keeping on top of things Doug!!


----------

